# Refurbished Albrecht Chuck



## Surprman (Jan 19, 2016)

I won an auction last weekend at the Cabin Fever Expo- a nice Albrecht chuck.  I brought it home and checked the runout and it seemed high (0.007) so I decided to rebuild it.  Getting it open was a chore, but when I did I found it was pretty dirty and the grease was pretty hard.  I also noticed that it was missing a ball bearing (only 24 - instead of 25).  I ordered some new balls from McMaster-Carr cleaned and regreased then reassembled.  Runout is now <0.002.  
Looking forward to putting it to good use.

Rick


----------



## brino (Jan 19, 2016)

A great tool hiding behind a small project.
Looks good, Congrats!
-brino


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 21, 2016)

IT LOOKS ALL BRIGHT TO ME !


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 21, 2016)

I have one I need to rebuild. It has a cracked hood, and someone has tried to braze it back together. Didn't work. I don't remember the model,  but it's a larger chuck, 3/4" cap I think. McMaster sell individual parts? I have no idea what I will find when I tear it down.

Yours looks very nice. Good job.


----------



## Surprman (Jan 21, 2016)

Tony,

McMaster probably only has the ball bearings.  You can probably get the hood through Royal Products? (Those parts are not cheap)
Rick


----------



## dlane (Feb 24, 2016)

Surprman , if I send you these chucks what would you charge me to make them look as good as yours
 I can get a good grip on them and they run true 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just kidding, that is a good looking Chuck you have there. I have several Albrecht's these two are the worst looking but they operate smoothly, tapers are good


----------

